# Dreading getting older



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

lately, mainly because of my IBS, i've been really dreading getting older. i don't see that i can have a 'normal' life, like going out to dinner with my mates, or going to parties with alcohol and stuff, because i know it just makes my IBS worse already so i have to stay off of it, and knowing that my mates will be going out and getting drunk and i can't. also, stuff like sleeping round a friends/boyfriends house is really worrying since mornings are my worst time.i've told the majority of my friends and they've understood so far, but my aunt had IBS until she was about 30 and she said that her friends didn't invite her places and called her 'boring' because she couldn't do stuff and i'm really worrying about this. does anyone else feel like this? and how has/did anyone overcome this?thanks, H


----------



## Lor (Nov 22, 2004)

yes lacey i feel like this and i'm like YAY finally someone feels the way i feel!!! umm i dont have any ways 2 overcome this as im trying to overcome this myself. just feel good that you're not alone (i know i am) and have hope!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Me too, I don't really have any advice except for try anything till you find what works. I would love to travel, but that worries me, and I wonder what kind of career I will actually end up doing, I was going to go into law, but know that anything with too much stress would be a disaster!


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

k thanks a lot, it's good to know i'm not the only one to feel like this


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

I was 21 when I was diagnosed with IBS-D. I was scared to death to get into the car and go anywhere, much less enter the singles bar life and try to date. I went through months where I would not leave the house. I could never make plans with my friends because I would always have to end up cancelling. I am not able to drink either so that I was always the D&D.  So try to get into something you and some of your friends can have fun with at you house. I got everyone into Scrapbooking and we meet at my apartment so that I do not have to worry. I was lucky to meet my wonderful husband and he is so supportive and new what he was getting into from the beginning.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I dunno...some of it might be easier once we're older. For one thing, once I can drive, I can make a bathroom run whenever I need to without bothering others in the car.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Growing older is not as bad as that,.In fact the first time I got my own apartment, no room mates- it was bliss. I am 44.


----------



## whiteknight (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey H.Lacey,I don't know how old you are but I was in your position a couple of years ago. I was terrified of getting older and not being able to do all the things that my friends were doing. I was fine when I was at school as I knew my surroundings so well but leaving to start University terrified me. I stopped going out for a long time because of IBS and it took a lot of effort for me to start going out again.Learning to drive was the best thing i ever did. I never went anyplace for fear of being sick although in reality it rarely actually happened. If i've got my car i'm totally at ease as I know I can get home without disturbing everyone else. When my friends started going out drinking and clubbing I'd go with them but I'd expect to leave early. I find if I take things hour by hour then I'm fine. It;s the same with University- I dread the thought of being in 2 days in a row from 9-5 but when I'm actually there I just take it one class at a time. My IBS is nothing compared to what it used to be and if I eat properly it's almost non existant. However the fear of having an attack in public has always stuck with me but being able to drive and have that independence saved my life. (social life I mean!







)


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I hate looking to the future seeing as my future will always be based around IBS. I keep thinking I will never be able to meet anyone or date guys cause they will all laugh.







Even at work life will never be the same. I have work experience coming up soon and I want to work in a buissy loud environment so that the sounds of my stomach aren't heard and hopefully I can forget about my woes. But my parents have put me up for working in a chemist which is very pieceful then again i could always get my pescriptions done easily


----------



## 15744 (Jul 29, 2005)

I too dread getting older. I am 20 and only have 2 years or so of school left, so my career plans will be hitting me in the face quicker than I will expect. Which is scary, since I cannot hold down a stressful job at the moment with the severity of my IBS. Negativity only brings it worse though as it is better to think positive, stay calm and relax, exercise when possible, watch your diet, and listen to the doctors. I still don't have the answer that I'm needing to press on with the goals in my life, but these things help me to keep functioning on through my life.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

i think most people dread getting older , mostly because its full of change ,but when you have IBS to deal with to it can feel almost impossible ,for a long time ive been scared of growing up ,getting a job and making new friends but the thing i was really worried about was dating because i wasent sure has most boys would react and how to tell them but the other day i had a talk with my mom about how worried i was and she just told me to try and take each day as it comes ,so thats my new plan for now i still worry but im trying not to let IBS take away my chances in life also the thing that brings me a bit of hope is how many people on this board that have wonderful supportive families so hopefully we ll all be able to have that one day to, but for now im trying to enjoy life the best i can hope this helped


----------

